# Wdb-2010



## Radical_Edward (May 13, 2010)

So this is a rig I'm building for a friend. He's been using a junk P4 based rig for a while. and I figured I'd help him out. He's a college student and he's a videographer. So take that small bit into account. 

All of this is on a budget, so please forgive it not being up to date with the most recent stuff out there. 

What ended up being ordered from newegg. 







I also grabbed up this 9800GT. 

I'm going to use the Seagate 160GB and my older Rosewill AM2 cooler for this build. The new owner is supplying a DVD burner from his old PC. 

Hopefully everything shows up tomorrow. At the very least the case get's here tomorrow and the 9800GT and the other parts get here Friday. This rig will be crunching in it's spare time, as the new owner says he leaves his PC on 90% of the time. 

I'll make sure to post photos up tomorrow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 14, 2010)

So newegg in all their brightness didn't tape the Case box very well. The case must of fallen out at one point because there's a nice dent on the top. :shadedshu

Sadly I don't have the time to RMA it. The good news is the PSU works. 

Open box. 











The Dent. 






The case






The PSU works. 
















More updates tomorrow when I get the rest of the parts.


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2010)

Lemme know what you think on the Regor, I wanted to use it for an HTPC build.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 14, 2010)

I'll make sure to post here in the thread on how it does.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 14, 2010)

One thing to note about the side fan. It works very well. I'd say it moves about 50-60 CFM. As the amount of air it moves is about that of one of my R4's.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

So far so good on this little rig. Installing all the drivers and such right now. Hopefully the 9800GT gets here tomorrow.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 15, 2010)

Got her up and running great. Just need the 9800GT to show up...


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 17, 2010)

So according to USPS's website, the 9800GT should be here tomorrow unless they are being super lazy. 

I'll make sure to post a update then. With lots of photos.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 19, 2010)

Got the 9800GT today. Works great. 






Windows 7 score for this build.


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 19, 2010)

Thanks?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 11, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Lemme know what you think on the Regor, I wanted to use it for an HTPC build.



Just an update, the owner of the computer has been very happy with his current processor. 

I personally think it'd be very good for a HTPC, or for a mid range gaming rig.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice little rig you've got there. That dent doesn't seem too noticeable from the front view.

Good to see you continuing helping your friends out with your building knowledge


----------

